# pencil marks



## jimmiebear (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know an easy way to remove pencil marks off wood before finishing?


----------



## Wildecoyote (May 31, 2007)

Eraser :laughing: 

Or you could go the usual route and use an orbital sander.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

According to Wood Magazine's 450 best tips ever you can use denatured alcohol. Soak the tip of a rag in it and rub over the pencil marks. It says it will not leave any residue to affect the finish. I haven't tried it so I would try on a piece of scrap first.

Mike


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 14, 2007)

cheap ol rubbing alcohol works really well!


----------



## Danny (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm Danny and new to this forum. I have recently designed and made a sofa, chair, two end tables, a coffee table and two lamps. All the pieces are made from oak lumber. Now I'm ready for staining the various pieces. What I would like to know is this: Have any one of you tried to fill in the grain on oak so as to attain a piano finish? I also want to know if applying the sealer first and then the stain would help. Hurry, I need to know.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Danny said:


> I'm Danny and new to this forum. I have recently designed and made a sofa, chair, two end tables, a coffee table and two lamps. All the pieces are made from oak lumber. Now I'm ready for staining the various pieces. What I would like to know is this: Have any one of you tried to fill in the grain on oak so as to attain a piano finish? I also want to know if applying the sealer first and then the stain would help. Hurry, I need to know.


*Welcome Aboard!*


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I worked for a High end office furniture company.... and we didnt; fill the oak.... too much of a Pain...............


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Danny said:


> I'm Danny and new to this forum. I have recently designed and made a sofa, chair, two end tables, a coffee table and two lamps. All the pieces are made from oak lumber. Now I'm ready for staining the various pieces. What I would like to know is this: Have any one of you tried to fill in the grain on oak so as to attain a piano finish? I also want to know if applying the sealer first and then the stain would help. Hurry, I need to know.


If you want oak to look like cherry or walnut.... then you'll need to just use cherry or walnut. Oak is oak, and the large open grain is what makes it what it is. You'll be hard pressed to get oak to even sand out to a noticable difference after about 180 grit.


----------



## JimWorld (Aug 22, 2007)

*Two topics*

Question #1 Eraser or sand paper is what I do to get rid of pencil marks.

Question #2 If you want to paint wood, use the right wood to paint to begin with. Before you start your next project, post a question in here or hit up your local wood working store like Rockler. They are more than happy to give you advice. 

If you are dead set on painting oak to a smooth finish, Use would putty and plan on many coats of paint and lots of sand paper to get it smooth. I would also you a spray gun to apply your finsh.


----------



## akonpittbull (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you should not worry about the pencil marks because when the polish or the color comes on that, it will automatically removed. So as per my suggestion you should not worry for that and if your want to remove it, try kerosene.


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

Alcohol works like a damn.

Woodie


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

jimmiebear said:


> Does anyone know an easy way to remove pencil marks off wood before finishing?


Why not using chalk instead... then just rub it off? :yes::yes:


----------

